# I need some kato small parts



## lighthouse2k (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, I was working on some loco's and basically everything has fallen on the floor and I have lost a couple of small parts, a small spacer washer off the drive of a sd70ace and a contact strip off a rdc 4. Who would I order these small parts off. Kato doesn't have any contact details on their website for usa? I have picutres below



















Any assistance is appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Think you can find them on the Kato web site


----------



## lighthouse2k (Apr 16, 2012)

*Rdc*

What would I call that copper strip that is on the rdc car?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

The copper strips are usualy contact strips. You can do a google search for schematics of practicaly any loco made. If you find out what the parts are called, and/or the part number, Ebay usualy has a good selection of parts.


----------



## lighthouse2k (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for your help.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Kato website has schematics and a list of the parts, parts numbers, etc. A lot of times the parts are sold out. www.katousa.com


----------

